
Why Covid-19 may be less common in children than adults - tempestn
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2020/05/200521104653.htm
======
tempestn
Original paper:
[https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jama/fullarticle/2766524](https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jama/fullarticle/2766524)

